# How Do I Remove The Security Bar From My Window?



## daveguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello all, 

My apartment windows have this security bar that prevents the window from opening fully. It only opens about 6 inches right now. The leasing office said I could take the bar out, but they just can't do it for me due to some old law. So, I'm wondering how I would get these things out. I'm guessing I need to find a tool that fits the circle screw head in the pictures, but I don't know what kind of drill bit that is. I have an electric drill and full drill bit set, but nothing that fits that odd screw. I'm guessing it's an odd screw for a reason - they probably don't want you to take it out. Anyone ever seen anything like this? Any advice is really appreciated!


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 25, 2013)

This is commonly called a snake-eye spanner or a pig nose screw.  You need a specific driver bit to remove it.  You can locate them ...

http://www.tamperproof.com/categories/snake-eyes-spanner.html
http://www.insight-security.com/ssf-twinhole.htm

Hope that helps you get some fresh air!


----------



## daveguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks callmevilla! now I'm just trying to figure out what specific drill bit I need to get this thing out. There are so many options! Any advice?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2013)

Dave; try to get an accurate measerment of the diamiter of the screw head when you order you SCREWDRIVER bit they will help you figure out what you need


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 26, 2013)

The first company has drivers available for sale.  Scroll down the site and you will see bits and drivers available.  You can call the company (phone is obvious) and they can walk you through the necessary dimensions.

http://www.tamperproof.com/categories/snake-eyes-spanner.html

Where is my beer coupon?


----------



## adamwilson544 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hire a Theif, just kidding, You will need to grind the screw heads off with a weld grinder, don't use a cut off torch. Be sure to wet the area down and keep a spray bottle of water with you in case the wood gets too dry. Get someone to help you. See if the neighbors or a house reclaim center will buy them off of you.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 27, 2013)

Funny Adam  ....  put down the reefer and get real.


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 27, 2013)

Just remember that if YOU remove the security bar bar, since YOU assume responsibility. That is probasbly the reason the owner refused to do it.

Because of recent falls (injury or death) by children out of first and second floor modified windows many city codes have been changed in the interest of safety and controlling/determining responsibility.

It may not apply but directly for YOUR window, but codes/laws are never written in detail for every possible situation.

In our metro area we have 4 or 5 tragedies every summer. It is surprising what kids can do in a couple of minutes.

Just a possibility.

Dick


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2013)

Dick makes some good points, I wonder how they mix those rules with required fire escape rules. My neice pushed out a screen and fell 10 ft to concrete.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 28, 2013)

Ouch.

Is she okay?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes and that was a long time ago, if you come to Canada you might meet her at the border crossing. Actually she is my neices little girl.


----------



## daveguy (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone! It's a bachelor pad so I'm not too worried about falling out. There is a lot of condensation in these ****ty windows so I just want to be able to look out the window at the city without all of that ugly condensation. In a perfect world the apartment complex would replace the windows.... yah right.


----------

